# Enlever le gong! du démarrage



## deadlocker (13 Mai 2002)

Alors voilà, c'est un sujet qui revient souvent sur les forums français et Américains, alors voilà comment enlever le gong! du démarrage, c'est pas très compliquer, il suffit de chercher "Startup + mute", sur www.yahoo.fr,  et paf

ftp://68.15.52.55/Downloads/Misc/StartupMute1.0.1.hqx

Je l'utilise toujours pour pas m'exploser la tête le matin, vu que mon vieux Mac fait office de réveil...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En espérant que ceux qui chercheront, lanceront une recherche et ne posteront plus inutilement...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance.


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*
En espérant que ceux qui chercheront, lanceront une recherche et ne posteront plus inutilement...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il y a deja un sujet dans le form "developpement"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je le  *repete* ton extension ne marche pas sous x !!!


----------



## deadlocker (13 Mai 2002)

Quand tu fais une recherche sur le forum, tu vas voir deux sujets:

Enlever le gong du démarrage et
Augmenter le son du démarrage

Lequel vas tu choisir pour enlever le gong?

Même si il fait doublon, il fait doublon util!

Et si j'ai mis ce thread dans la partie classic, c'est que c'est pas pour OS X...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

D'abord y fait pas "gong", y fait "BOOAAA !"


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mai 2002)

Moi, mon 6100 fais Stiiiiiing!


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Mai 2002)

Sur mon iMac, je branche des écouteurs, l'énorme BONG se transforme en un son impossible à entendre à moins de 5 cm de l'oreillette.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ca marche pas sur les mac précédents que j'ai, les autres je sais pas.


----------



## Niconemo (23 Mai 2002)

Bon pure hypothèse :

Avec on place un script AppleScript dans Ouverture à l'extinction (je cause OS 9 mais il doit y avoir un équivallent sous X) qui coupe le son.
On redémarre et, bien entendu, ni "gong!" ni "boaaa!" ni "stiiiing!".

Et là (attention coup de génie) : on avait prit la précaution de mettre un autre script dans Ouverture au démarrage qui rétabit le son. Du coup ceux qui ont un Mac sur leur table de nuit arrivent quand-même à l'heure au boulot.

Je n'utilise pas AppleScript au quotidien mais en théorie ça devrait fonctionner non ?


----------



## Niconemo (23 Mai 2002)

Sous OS 9 il y a une module appelé Sound Scripting qui rend scriptable le son avec l'Éditeur de script d'Apple

Le premier script (celui qui coupe le son) :

```

```

Le premier deuxième (celui qui rétablit le son) :

```

```

(le 5.0 peut être remplacé par n'importe quelle valeur de 1.0 à 7.0)

Au fait, ça marche, je viens juste de l'essayer.

[22 mai 2002 : message édité par Niconemo]


----------



## Niconemo (23 Mai 2002)

Je me répond encore à moi-même mais c'est pour la bonne cause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'avait plus simple :

```

```






J'aurais du mieux lire le post de Bouillabaisse et aller voir directement dans le Forum développement.

Mea maxima culpa.

P.S. Chuis quand même fier de moi : même mon bricolage fonctionnait. Vive Apple et sa légendaire simplicité.


----------



## deadlocker (23 Mai 2002)

Seuls les macs plus ou moins récents mémorisent le réglage du son..

Donc, ce script ne marche pas avec les anciens macs...


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Mai 2002)

Et sur OS X, c possible aussi ?


----------



## Pascale60 (31 Mai 2002)

En tous les cas je dis MERCI à Deadlocker,le lien ne fonctionne peut être pas mais FTP vas très bien.Encore merci et A+.
Pascale60


----------

